# Box'o lures



## devildog (Jan 2, 2005)

Hey I enjoy trying the latest and greatest lure just like everyone else. Heck my tackle box is now a big old tupperware storage container, not to mention the other spots all over my house where I stash stuff! But what I have noticed is I spend more time throwing different lures around than actually mastering the ones I have the most success with. I guess you could lable me a finesse fisherman. I hardly ever use anything over 8lb test and only keep a baitcaster in my hand for minutes at a time. So what do ya think. Is it smart to just concentrate on a few baits and learn how to master them instead of trying everything you got in hope of figureing out what will trigger a strike. Just looking for everyones opinion.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

depends how much time you have or what youre fishing for. if youre fishing tournaments, it is necessary to learn most techniques. if youre fishing for fun, stick with what you like to do. if you have the opportunity to fish all the time, maybe go one day here or there and try a new technique all day. in my experience with learning new techniques, as you get more comfortable with it and start really catchin some fish, youll like it more and more.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

As future classic champ in some situations its necessary to get good and learn everything. I have been trying new things the last few weeks with some success. I have a lot of time to fish so I have time to try new things. But if you dont have lots of time and you really want to catch fish. Stick to what works and what you feel confortable with.
Nice post futureclassicchamp...


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

Respectively, I think that mastering certain baits/jigs just takes time. It sounds like you are willing to put in the time to do it. However Here in Ohio it is sometimes more challenging than say going off the atlantic coast and down rigging (lake Erie is an exception) to catch your limit almost every time you go out. We Ohioans have to do our homework and use bait that fish are looking for that day or season - and in that particular lake/pond. What kind of fish are in that lake to target, and then what is the buzz on what they are feeding on. It could change in an hours time what some fish are feeding on. But at least we can narrow it down to certain bait for certain fish that usually feed certain times of the day. It seems like you are on the right track by the "trying to trigger a strike" way of reasoning . But we all need time fishing, and by that I mean experience. I also believe that a great way to gain experience is by fishing with more experienced anglers, which has been vital to my growth. I learn something new almost everytime I venture out with new or experienced anglers. That keeps me more and more interested. Don't forget to have some fun while learning different techniques.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

From my experience you can find a lot of success throwing one lure.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

right now i fish one lure about 75% of the time. a lc pointer 100. I am amazed at what I catch with it. Today I caught a sunfish that was the same length of the lure, maybe shorter. It was hooked perfectly. I've caught rock bass only a cm longer. 5" smallies, 6" channels, 9" saugeye, other dink panfish, etc, etc, etc. Usually it gets bigger ones of course. I've got a 128 on the way. I'm upsizing my baits right now to help get a "Fish Ohio 20"er.


----------

